# green light spectrum?



## ricardezra (Aug 3, 2010)

i posted a post to see if anyone else use black lights with there grow.some one said "have i tried a green light?" i was like no marijuana does not use green spectrum that is why when lights are off you can use a green light and it wont effect the flower they are not harmed!so they do not use that spectrum if there is no effect to the growth this is what you get when you use the blacklight when the lights are off during flower.see how frosty they are and with a lot off light they get tight when lights are on so I did my research and tried it


----------



## baroque (Aug 3, 2010)

The UV from the blacklight is what stimulates thc and thc-v production if you consider thc as sunscreen that the plant produces to protect it's self.
You may want to do something with your second pic because of the back ground


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok so you are saying lights off and your black lights come on? And yeah fix your second photo bro it isn't good for you.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 3, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Ok so you are saying lights off and your black lights come on? And yeah fix your second photo bro it isn't good for you.


yeah they get light 24/24 the entire time 12 hours regular light and 12 hours blacklight during flower.my next grow i will do this the whole time. 16 regular light and 8 hour blacklight during veg iwant to see what happens im thinking i should get really strong plants


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok well if you start a plant inside on 12/12, then you move outside in May for example it will still finish even though it is on too much light. So my advice is if you are getting pistils then you know why.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 3, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Ok well if you start a plant inside on 12/12, then you move outside in May for example it will still finish even though it is on too much light. So my advice is if you are getting pistils then you know why.


it would not get too much light.marijuana tells time with red light and use blue light for veg and photosynthesis so its logic to add more blue and shine blue even when the lights are off.there is no red spectrum so the marijuana thinks its lights off but they still photosynthesise,even with lights off.they should grow faster because they get blue light "photosynthesis" even when the lights are out.


----------



## vh13 (Aug 3, 2010)

So a black light running 24/7 won't prevent flowering, eh? If it can trigger flowering then it shouldn't cause hermies, right? Interesting.

How many watts of black light do you recommend per square foot of coverage? Is it a small supplement to stimulate thc(v), or do you actually feed the plants with 'em?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 3, 2010)

vh13 said:


> So a black light running 24/7 won't prevent flowering, eh? If it can trigger flowering then it shouldn't cause hermies, right? Interesting.
> 
> How many watts of black light do you recommend per square foot of coverage? Is it a small supplement to stimulate thc(v), or do you actually feed the plants with 'em?


no that is black light with cfl hps etc.only use black light when the lights are off. I just was woundering does anyone else use black light with there regular light. and I have been getting 8 out 10 females with my last three grows,one grow i got 10 out of 10 females no shit!got pictures


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 3, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> no that is black light with cfl hps etc.only use black light when the lights are off. I just was woundering does anyone else use black light with there regular light. and I have been getting 8 out 10 females with my last three grows,one grow i got 10 out of 10 females no shit!got pictures


ooh and i just use 2 cfls blacklight when the lights are off they sale them at home depot you just need two for my closet but if you have more plants I would use as much as i could with in temp you dont want your plants to get hot when the lights are off


----------



## gobbly (Aug 3, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> it would not get too much light.marijuana tells time with red light and use blue light for veg and photosynthesis so its logic to add more blue and shine blue even when the lights are off.there is no red spectrum so the marijuana thinks its lights off but they still photosynthesise,even with lights off.they should grow faster because they get blue light "photosynthesis" even when the lights are out.


do you have a source for this? I've seen the opposite info (at least it appears opposite on the surface), from some reputable books, about the plants use and function of the 455 and 475nm bands in flower, and I'd be curious to read a little more on it if you have a source.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 3, 2010)

gobbly said:


> do you have a source for this? I've seen the opposite info (at least it appears opposite on the surface), from some reputable books, about the plants use and function of the 455 and 475nm bands in flower, and I'd be curious to read a little more on it if you have a source.


maybe this will help you understand light spectrumhttp://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/lights.php red light is how they tell time more red light hours say 14 to 24 they stay veg less red hours they flower they they use blue light for photosynthesis look it up


----------



## gobbly (Aug 3, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> maybe this will help you understand light spectrumhttp://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/lights.php red light is how they tell time more red light hours say 14 to 24 they stay veg less red hours they flower they they use blue light for photosynthesis look it up


I understand light spectrum quite a bit better than the average user here... I read the page, that is just like every other rather basic analysis of requirements, and besides, I see nothing there that really backs up your statement that the hormone that causes flowering is only degraded by a 600+ nm spectrum. I am not saying you are wrong, and there is certainly a reason plants respond more to red bands in flowering, since this is what a plant encounters in nature; as they reach the end of their lifespan they actually do receive higher levels of red bands. I'm not saying you are wrong, but imo you're making a pretty bold statement that contradicts much well researched literature I have read, and I'd like to see some real sources...

Not sure if you're aware but flowering is triggered by a hormone which is always being produced by the plant, but degrades incredibly quickly when exposed to light, which is why a certain number of dark hours are required for flowering, so if I'm understanding you properly you are saying that this hormone is ONLY degraded by light over ~600nm.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

gobbly said:


> I understand light spectrum quite a bit better than the average user here... I read the page, that is just like every other rather basic analysis of requirements, and besides, I see nothing there that really backs up your statement that the hormone that causes flowering is only degraded by a 600+ nm spectrum. I am not saying you are wrong, and there is certainly a reason plants respond more to red bands in flowering, since this is what a plant encounters in nature; as they reach the end of their lifespan they actually do receive higher levels of red bands. I'm not saying you are wrong, but imo you're making a pretty bold statement that contradicts much well researched literature I have read, and I'd like to see some real sources...
> 
> Not sure if you're aware but flowering is triggered by a hormone which is always being produced by the plant, but degrades incredibly quickly when exposed to light, which is why a certain number of dark hours are required for flowering, so if I'm understanding you properly you are saying that this hormone is ONLY degraded by light over ~600nm.


 no its the oppisite less red spectrum.when the lights are on 16/8 well they get 16 hours off red and all other spectums.now when you switch to 12/12 how does the plant know? its getting less red now! lets look at this,you can use a green light and not effect flower why? it does not use green.its still getting light so it should stop flowering right?what about if you use a blacklight when the lights are off?well now it still photosynthesis with no effect to flowering are dark period. well what makes the plant know its dark? the red spectrum that it is missing.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 4, 2010)

This doesn't make sense. If there is light, there is light or photons hitting the plants. Then there is a wavelength, now it utterly could be useless but it won't let the plant switch over to breathing oxygen for ATP (energy). 

P.s. Marijuana uses temperatures and if the days are increasing or decreasing in hours of light, lol. N depending where you are in the planet there is different wavelengths coming in seasonally. Plus time is foolproof. Evolution is older than us, n we got biological clocks.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 4, 2010)

Uhm.. You can use sprays, I even have made some before for autofert (feminised seeds).

I'm still really confused, so is this a special chemical that glows green or is it painted, plastic covered (etc.)? I don't think that you are realizing if there's energy to be had, it will be. 

N btw.. There are special lighting situations for seasonal growth. The plant likes certain veg spectrums then some for later expected in the year. The plants do go off of time of light and temperature in a day but they also might think they're late because I think blue is foliage and red is stem and green is just chlorophyll (xD)


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

Ionix said:


> This doesn't make sense. If there is light, there is light or photons hitting the plants. Then there is a wavelength, now it utterly could be useless but it won't let the plant switch over to breathing oxygen for ATP (energy).
> 
> P.s. Marijuana uses temperatures and if the days are increasing or decreasing in hours of light, lol. N depending where you are in the planet there is different wavelengths coming in seasonally. Plus time is foolproof. Evolution is older than us, n we got biological clocks.


well then why when I use a blacklight when the lights are off the still continue to flower?i use light on my plants 24/24 the entire grow.I use regular light for daytime and at lights off blacklight only so thats24/24 right? i still switch to 12/12 but 12 lights out gets a blacklight heitre is a plant to prove


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you done a side by side grow with two clones? One would get the black light and one wouldn't. The pictures don't really prove anything other than showing that your plant is flowering. I've seen a room with light leaks so bad that never got darker than twilight inside and the plants were still flowering.

We need some evidence that your black lights have made some kind of difference. People have been hearing this "Old Hippie's Tale" for years.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> well then why when I use a blacklight when the lights are off the still continue to flower?


What are you actually asking? Are you seeing visible growth during hours that normally are dark and claiming it is due to using a blacklight during those hours or are you saying something else and asking if that is not the cause or what?


----------



## MeJuana (Aug 4, 2010)

He is saying that since he has his black light on 12 and normal lights on 12 that is proof conclusive that black like doesn't interrupt flowering, but as I said before if I move a flowering plant from 12/12 to outside in 18 hours of light it will still continue to flower.. So his test is inconclusive, this test needs to be ran through the entire process and not added late in the game. Then the evidence is conclusive that that plant will STILL CONTINUE TO FLOWER until then you have noted what all of us out door growers have, a plant put into 12/12 will usually finish, sometimes revert and your info is inconclusive. Still interested in following though.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> Have you done a side by side grow with two clones? One would get the black light and one wouldn't. The pictures don't really prove anything other than showing that your plant is flowering. I've seen a room with light leaks so bad that never got darker than twilight inside and the plants were still flowering.
> 
> We need some evidence that your black lights have made some kind of difference. People have been hearing this "Old Hippie's Tale" for years.


hey I dont know,I just used logic when i learned that plants use red spectrum to tell time and used blue spectrum for photosynthesis it just made sense.when the lights are off use blue light on them so they can still photo,and not hurt the flowering.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> What are you actually asking? Are you seeing visible growth during hours that normally are dark and claiming it is due to using a blacklight during those hours or are you saying something else and asking if that is not the cause or what?


yes has anyone else done this besides me and of so that changes evrything people say about mh and hps.if blacklights work when you use them when the lights are off yuo dont need mh at all use hps the whole grow and use blue lights when the lights are off for the blue spectrum


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 4, 2010)

Lack of red spectrum light does not induce flowering. An extended dark (or darker, which I suspect is your case) period does.

My point, I veg under only blue light. Sometimes I'll have a 5000K and 6500k spectrum in there, but currently I only have 6500K. They receive no red light. Why aren't they flowering? ...Because I only allow them six hours of darkness at a time.

Just look at it this way (probably not the way it really works, but maybe, and it might make it easier to understand the process). It's just the way I've always understood it, and the fictional reasoning I've come up with and used over the years. Works for me: 

There's a certain hormone or chemical that a plant will make to cause it to hit puberty or sexual maturity. It doesn't get this in veg (or at least enough of it), because of the light cycle. I've always just pretended that it takes a full, uninterrupted, twelve hours of lack of light for the plant to be able to make this (excepting Rudy's) because of the DNA that tells it to produce it. When the plant feels it's photosynthetic activity stop or slow to an intermittent crawl for a good twelve hours a genetic trigger is pulled and the libido hormone starts to flow around inside the plant and hang out in the nodes. It's like the first time you found a Penthouse under your parent's bed (remember the excitement and awe? this is comparable to the stretch, lol). It's says, "Okay, I'm ready and I want to fuck now," and it focuses on nothing but sex the rest of it's life, just like all of us. 

Now, if you have a couple of weak CFL's, with filtering glass (what makes the black), I can see it being nowhere as intense as your main flowering light, especially since your plants are still looking pretty (even with what many would suspect of being major light poisoning). Drastically lowering the intensity of the light they are receiving would, in my theory, drastically lower the level of energy being produced via photosynthesis. After all, there has always been a moon as I far as I know, and outdoor plants never receive total darkness. It even reflects some red spectrum light, but moonbeams only carry a tiny fraction of the energy from the sun, and thus causes only a negligible amount of photosynthesis, if any.

Also, I've never really been 100% sure if the plant would see a light leak (in the case of a beam type leak) and only the actual cells getting hit with the light would be affected or if it the "trauma" would spread out cumulatively over the whole plant. It could have different effects, and I've seen any proper proof either way. 

I understand what you were getting at about certain spectrum that might not get picked up by the plant. It'd be used like a red light in a photography darkroom, and would be pretty convenient. However, I disagree that plants flower because of a lack of red spectrum.

Thank you for experimenting and sharing your results with us. May your generosity promptly turn back on you.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> Lack of red spectrum light does not induce flowering. An extended dark (or darker, which I suspect is your case) period does.
> 
> My point, I veg under only blue light. Sometimes I'll have a 5000K and 6500k spectrum in there, but currently I only have 6500K. They receive no red light. Why aren't they flowering? ...Because I only allow them six hours of darkness at a time.
> 
> ...


im not saying your wrong but how does a plant know when to flower?if your right when i veg 16/8 regular light and the 8 i use blacklight when i switch to 12/12 12 regular light and 12 blacklight how come they flower? if you add up the total light i give that is 24 hour of light the whole time i should never get bud if you are right.I never give them total dark. how do they know its dark?a spectrum its missing has to be the culprit not total dark.yes total dark does make it sex but think about what is total dark missing to make it flower? it cant be no light because i give my plants bluelight when its supposed to be dark


----------



## gobbly (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> well then why when I use a blacklight when the lights are off the still continue to flower?i use light on my plants 24/24 the entire grow.I use regular light for daytime and at lights off blacklight only so thats24/24 right? i still switch to 12/12 but 12 lights out gets a blacklight heitre is a plant to prove


if your experience with this one plant is all your basing your statements on, then yeah, preface them by saying it's your one experience with one plant. For all you know it's an autoflower... I also don't think you really understand what makes plants flower...


----------



## gobbly (Aug 4, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> There's a certain hormone or chemical that a plant will make to cause it to hit puberty or sexual maturity. It doesn't get this in veg (or at least enough of it), because of the light cycle. I've always just pretended that it takes a full, uninterrupted, twelve hours of lack of light for the plant to be able to make this (excepting Rudy's) because of the DNA that tells it to produce it. When the plant feels it's photosynthetic activity stop or slow to an intermittent crawl for a good twelve hours a genetic trigger is pulled and the libido hormone starts to flow around inside the plant and hang out in the nodes. It's like the first time you found a Penthouse under your parent's bed (remember the excitement and awe? this is comparable to the stretch, lol). It's says, "Okay, I'm ready and I want to fuck now," and it focuses on nothing but sex the rest of it's life, just like all of us.


This is exactly what I was saying. According to Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal, this is how it works (except Mel writes that the hormone is always being produced and just degrades immediately in light, and that a certain concentration must build up overnight to actually trigger flowering). Those are 2 very distinguished sources, who have done extensive research as well as conducted experiments themselves. This is why I asked you to back your statements up with some sort of source, or at the very least more than just your experience over the past few weeks with a single plant and who knows how many variables.

There are 3 branches of marijaua, most consider them species. Indica, Sativa and Ruderalis (spelling?). The third requires much less of the hormone to have built up to induce flowering, so can flower with incredibly minimal amounts of dark times. Those are called autoflower strains, and you can get them from most seed banks. Not saying that is responsible for your observations, but it seems most likely that you have an autoflower. Also consider the moon, it's out all night and doesn't effect flowering, so you'd need a source of light brighter than the moon at night to cause problems.

Edit: plants are green because they are reflecting green spectrum back at you, so the right green's won't effect the plants at all. I've never heard of any other visible spectrum for which this was the case though.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

gobbly said:


> if your experience with this one plant is all your basing your statements on, then yeah, preface them by saying it's your one experience with one plant. For all you know it's an autoflower... I also don't think you really understand what makes plants flower...


no first those are white willow regular from attitude second i have done blacklight on 3 grows with much sucess one grow i got 10 out of 10 from regie seed


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> im not saying your wrong but how does a plant know when to flower?if your right when i veg 16/8 regular light and the 8 i use blacklight when i switch to 12/12 12 regular light and 12 blacklight how come they flower? if you add up the total light i give that is 24 hour of light the whole time i should never get bud if you are right.I never give them total dark. how do they know its dark?a spectrum its missing has to be the culprit not total dark.yes total dark does make it sex but think about what is total dark missing to make it flower? it cant be no light because i give my plants bluelight when its supposed to be dark


A plant will flower when it is not completely dark, it's not a black or white situation here. I'm guessing that your room is still a hell of a lot darker in the night cycle than in the light. What the dark period is missing is enough light to perform its daytime process of photosynthesis. I have plants flowering just fine even though they are exposed to the dull light of a red LED display reflecting towards them. If I used your reasoning I would have to say that red light has no effect on the flower cycle.
If you do some sort of controlled experiment you might be able to prove something one way or the other, but right now all that's being shown is that a plant can flower when exposed to black light during the dark cycle.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

evry one use some logic.how does a plant know that it is dark? when the lights are off you can use greenlight to check your plants is that not light? you can use a blacklight too when the lights are off they still will flower and not be messed up because of light. is that not light too?there is only one color left red.when its dark click your grow lights on a couple off hours and then cut them off and see what happens yeah i know no more bud


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

gobbly said:


> This is exactly what I was saying. According to Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal, this is how it works (except Mel writes that the hormone is always being produced and just degrades immediately in light, and that a certain concentration must build up overnight to actually trigger flowering). Those are 2 very distinguished sources, who have done extensive research as well as conducted experiments themselves. This is why I asked you to back your statements up with some sort of source, or at the very least more than just your experience over the past few weeks with a single plant and who knows how many variables.
> 
> There are 3 branches of marijaua, most consider them species. Indica, Sativa and Ruderalis (spelling?). The third requires much less of the hormone to have built up to induce flowering, so can flower with incredibly minimal amounts of dark times. Those are called autoflower strains, and you can get them from most seed banks. Not saying that is responsible for your observations, but it seems most likely that you have an autoflower. Also consider the moon, it's out all night and doesn't effect flowering, so you'd need a source of light brighter than the moon at night to cause problems.
> 
> Edit: plants are green because they are reflecting green spectrum back at you, so the right green's won't effect the plants at all. I've never heard of any other visible spectrum for which this was the case though.


noway i only order regular seeds no auto flower no fems either i only trust regular seed


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> A plant will flower when it is not completely dark, it's not a black or white situation here. I'm guessing that your room is still a hell of a lot darker in the night cycle than in the light. What the dark period is missing is enough light to perform its daytime process of photosynthesis. I have plants flowering just fine even though they are exposed to the dull light of a red LED display reflecting towards them. If I used your reasoning I would have to say that red light has no effect on the flower cycle.
> If you do some sort of controlled experiment you might be able to prove something one way or the other, but right now all that's being shown is that a plant can flower when exposed to black light during the dark cycle.


I did experiment I got hermies lol


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> evry one use some logic.how does a plant know that it is dark? when the lights are off you can use greenlight to check your plants is that not light? you can use a blacklight too when the lights are off they still will flower and not be messed up because of light. is that not light too?there is only one color left red.when its dark click your grow lights on a couple off hours and then cut them off and see what happens yeah i know no more bud


You want everyone to use some logic, but I don't even understand the logic behind the point you're trying to make. What does the black light accomplish? Are you trying to raise your yields? Raise the potency? Or are you just trying to break new ground by keeping some form of light going at all times?

You can use a green light in the room because it is not a spectrum of light the plant uses or even recognizes as usable light. That is why they appear green to our eyes, they absorb all the other visible spectrum besides green.

Does your logic suggest I'll be fine if I take my blue spectrum metal halide and throw it in the room for a few hours a night? I think I might have flowering issues, even without all the red.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> evry one use some logic.how does a plant know that it is dark? when the lights are off you can use greenlight to check your plants is that not light? you can use a blacklight too when the lights are off they still will flower and not be messed up because of light. is that not light too?there is only one color left red.when its dark click your grow lights on a couple off hours and then cut them off and see what happens yeah i know no more bud


That's retarted. They hermy. From the 'light leak' and still gro bud. Bud with seeds. Unless you continually do so then they revert back to veg. Or re-veg. The plant is doing nothing in it's dark cycle because it can't use the light from a blacklight.
Here's a test for you to try. If the plant CAN use a blacklight. Why don't you go get about 100w worth of 'blacklight' and try to grow out 1 plant, and get the 1 plant to produce as much as 1 bowl for you to smoke. If you can do it, I will bow to your feet and kiss your toes.

I can't count on all my apendages how many times new growers have asked/though/used a blacklight in hopes of 'danker weed' lol, that's just absurd man. Not trying to be mean. But I've read so many times, but many very good growers, that a blacklight is basically worthless to your grow!.. 

Look again at your buds... Go ahead, look at em. You want me to show you some buds WITHOUT the use of a blacklight?... lol, I bet you'd rather have them in your closet then what you have now... Just sayin... IMHO you are waisting your time, and everybody else's with the whole blacklight theory... It's been brought up before, many a time. I have read about it, about how it contributed nothing to the grow. In side by side comparisons of the exact same environment/strain/medium/nutrients because I was dumb and thought it may do something to help too!...

I'm a confident believer that a blacklight will do nothing to make your grow better. That's just my humble opinion though. Do whatever you want. But if you feel like seeing some buds WITHOUT blacklight. Click on one of my grows in my sig!  lol

Here, click on this link (>>> http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=IEFM1&q=growing+marijuana+with+a+blacklight.&src=IE-SearchBox <<<) go to as many post's as you can about growing with a blacklight. And tell me how many people, knowledgable people, say that a blacklight will work. And then go back through and count how many of them say it's completely worthless..... 

Good growin bud! (Put that blacklight in your living room for whenever you have a party. It'll be more useful in there) 



ricardezra said:


> look it up


Maybe *YOU* otta look it up... 

(EDIT: Sorry if I sounded like a dick. Wasn't my intention.)


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> I did experiment I got hermies lol


That doesn't explain much. What were the conditions of the experiment? Which group got hermies?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

use some logic if it take light to grow and it take missing light to flower how does it know if it is missing light? it has to be a spectum its missing to make it think its dark.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> That doesn't explain much. What were the conditions of the experiment? Which group got hermies?


i shined a blacklight and a red light when the lights were off. I was thinking that it was true light that made the plants think it was dark I was wrong


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> That's retarted. They hermy. From the 'light leak' and still gro bud. Bud with seeds. Unless you continually do so then they revert back to veg. Or re-veg. The plant is doing nothing in it's dark cycle because it can't use the light from a blacklight.
> Here's a test for you to try. If the plant CAN use a blacklight. Why don't you go get about 100w worth of 'blacklight' and try to grow out 1 plant, and get the 1 plant to produce as much as 1 bowl for you to smoke. If you can do it, I will bow to your feet and kiss your toes.
> 
> I can't count on all my apendages how many times new growers have asked/though/used a blacklight in hopes of 'danker weed' lol, that's just absurd man. Not trying to be mean. But I've read so many times, but many very good growers, that a blacklight is basically worthless to your grow!..
> ...


 well yeah if you can make a plant photosythesis when the lights are off they would grow faster and bigger in less time we all want that
i dont get hermies either when i use my method


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> well yeah if you can make a plant photosythesis when the lights are off they would grow faster and bigger in less time we all want that
> i dont get hermies either when i use my method


evryone cant afford high end lights some of us have to get more bang for the buck again if you can make the plants photosynthesis when the lights are off and not hurt the light period whould that not be very helpful?


----------



## Smrt (Aug 4, 2010)

For the record, I dont even buy that green light is ok. But even if it is, I'll let the kids sleep. 12 hrs is plenty of time to do what you need to, when lights go out, leave em the hell alone.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> use some logic if it take light to grow and it take missing light to flower how does it know if it is missing light? it has to be a spectum its missing to make it think its dark.


I can't help but think you'd be better off if you spent all this time you have put into your black light vs red light research and put it into general horticultural research on photosynthesis and the two forms of chlorophyll, as well as PAR (photosynthetic active radiation). These subjects could fill up a few weeks of your time, and you will come out of it with a great understanding of both how plants use light, and a wealth of information on light and spectrum.

Edit: and to answer this direct question, how do humans know it's dark? Not because we don't see red, or blue, or green, but because we see NO light in the visible spectrum. Plants 'see' a more broad spectrum than we do. In fact, I'm not aware of much out there that has such a severely limited visual spectrum that a single band of light would make the difference between them seeing it as dark or not (much more common to have a single band they can't see, for which the presence of that band still doesn't illuminate their dark, for instance, plants don't see green)


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

gobbly said:


> I can't help but think you'd be better off if you spent all this time you have put into your black light vs red light research and put it into general horticultural research on photosynthesis and the two forms of chlorophyll, as well as PAR (photosynthetic active radiation). These subjects could fill up a few weeks of your time, and you will come out of it with a great understanding of both how plants use light, and a wealth of information on light and spectrum.
> 
> Edit: and to answer this direct question, how do humans know it's dark? Not because we don't see red, or blue, or green, but because we see NO light in the visible spectrum. Plants 'see' a more broad spectrum than we do. In fact, I'm not aware of much out there that has such a severely limited visual spectrum that a single band of light would make the difference between them seeing it as dark or not (much more common to have a single band they can't see, for which the presence of that band still doesn't illuminate their dark, for instance, plants don't see green)


i did and I found out that plants use blue light for photosynthesis and red for to tell time so i said hmmm keep blue light on them 24 7 it does not hurt them at all in fact with regular seed i see a greater female to male ratio


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

I am using logic in everything I say here. You seem to be twisting logic all around until it fits in to what you are trying to prove, and I still haven't heard exactly what that is. 

Missing light is exactly that: an absence of light. What exactly is the missing spectrum that you're talking about? Is it UV/Near UV? UV is not entirely missing from the spectrum when an HPS is used in the flower room. It sure isn't missing from the spectrum my outdoor plants are getting. You were mentioning using a blue light source at night, but if you're talking black light, it doesn't exactly fall into the blue category. And what exactly is "true light"?

When photosynthesis isn't happening, the plant has other functions it can focus on. A lot is going on under the surface at night.

Maybe more people will be able to afford "high end lights" if you stop filling their heads with the idea that they need to line their grow rooms with black lighting instead.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> I am using logic in everything I say here. You seem to be twisting logic all around until it fits in to what you are trying to prove, and I still haven't heard exactly what that is.
> 
> Missing light is exactly that: an absence of light. What exactly is the missing spectrum that you're talking about? Is it UV/Near UV? UV is not entirely missing from the spectrum when an HPS is used in the flower room. It sure isn't missing from the spectrum my outdoor plants are getting. You were mentioning using a blue light source at night, but if you're talking black light, it doesn't exactly fall into the blue category. And what exactly is "true light"?
> 
> ...


 first i did not say use a blacklight the entire time.just at lights off!true light is light with all the spectrums.and when the light is off how does it know that the lights are off? it has to be a spectrum if you can use any color but red!when the lights are off!shined on the plants and the flower period want change.again how does it know that it is dark?


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> first i did not say use a blacklight the entire time.just at lights off!true light is light with all the spectrums.and when the light is off how does it know that the lights are off? it has to be a spectrum if you can use any color but red!when the lights are off!shined on the plants and the flower period want change.again how does it know that it is dark?


What is the difference on whether or not you use it the entire time. And please, answer _Why do you even run it at all? _Is there any benefit to running it? Have you run a side by side trial with two clones to prove to yourself and others such as me that there is a benefit. Others have played with black lights since the dawn of indoor growing without getting any wonderful results.

The plant has receptors for light. When they sense light it is light, when they sense no light it is dark. 

If you want to keep pressing the argument that any colour but red is OK during lights out then you should find a CFL with the coolest blue spectrum you can find and just leave it on at night to prove it. You keep dodging all of my questions and keep repeating what you've already claimed.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> what is the difference on whether or not you use it the entire time. And please, answer _why do you even run it at all? _is there any benefit to running it? Have you run a side by side trial with two clones to prove to yourself and others such as me that there is a benefit. Others have played with black lights since the dawn of indoor growing without getting any wonderful results.
> 
> The plant has receptors for light. When they sense light it is light, when they sense no light it is dark.
> 
> If you want to keep pressing the argument that any colour but red is ok during lights out then you should find a cfl with the coolest blue spectrum you can find and just leave it on at night to prove it. You keep dodging all of my questions and keep repeating what you've already claimed.


ok einstine go to my new post how does a plant know when it is dark i explain it better there


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> ok einstine go to my new post how does a plant know when it is dark i explain it better there


I'll check it out, I'm sure I'll feel enlightened and refreshed when I finish reading it.

It kind of points a finger back at yourself when you misspell Einstein in a sentence with no punctuation. Although when you do attempt the punctuation thing it seems to turn out like this: 

it has to be a spectrum if you can use any color but red!when the lights are off!shined on the plants and the flower period want change.again how does it know that it is dark?


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

Brutal, man...your "new" thread is basically a copy of this thread with no new info or questions. Blatantly fishing for other people who will agree entirely with you, while labeling anyone who disagrees with your "logic" as still thinking the world is flat. 

Here are two simple tests you can do to test to see if your main arguments are true:

-If only red spectrum light will disturb the flowering cycle, run a blue spectrum bulb during lights out to show that pot can't "tell the time" through blue light.

-If plants do any sort of effective photosynthesis under a black light, then use one for your veg cycle. Not at night, but as the main light source.

Plenty of people have flowered plants with metal halides without the plant's wristwatch grinding to a halt. Have you done a grow without the black lights that you can even compare it to? Are you going to try any tests to even determine whether or not you're spewing diarrhea from your wordhole? Are you going to answer a single question that I've asked with more than a one-liner that I need an Enigma machine to decode, only to find that it still contains no relevant information?


----------



## anomolies (Aug 4, 2010)

I've seen some pretty interesting debates on the topic of UV light, but why no cannabis grower has tested it out yet is beyond me.

... and this is why we need a controlled experiments section, so people would stop posting claims without evidence backing it up. The OP talks about using logic but isn't it common sense to have a control group when doing an experiment? Otherwise how do you know if it actually made any difference?



go here and vote now:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/353144-request-controlled-experiments-subforum-under-2.html#post4474555

thanks!


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> I am using logic in everything I say here. You seem to be twisting logic all around until it fits in to what you are trying to prove, and I still haven't heard exactly what that is.
> 
> Missing light is exactly that: an absence of light. What exactly is the missing spectrum that you're talking about? Is it UV/Near UV? UV is not entirely missing from the spectrum when an HPS is used in the flower room. It sure isn't missing from the spectrum my outdoor plants are getting. You were mentioning using a blue light source at night, but if you're talking black light, it doesn't exactly fall into the blue category. And what exactly is "true light"?
> 
> ...


I honestly couldn't agree with you anymore! Words outa my mouth


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

anomolies said:


> I've seen some pretty interesting debates on the topic of UV light, but why no cannabis grower has tested it out yet is beyond me.
> 
> ... and this is why we need a controlled experiments section, so people would stop posting claims without evidence backing it up. The OP talks about using logic but isn't it common sense to have a control group when doing an experiment? Otherwise how do you know if it actually made any difference?
> 
> ...


i have tested and still testing


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the key word there was _Controlled_.

A few direct questions:

Why is red the only spectrum left? 

What do you mean by "green light", incandescent party bulbs?

Why do plants not flower automatically when grown under only blue lights since they are also lacking red spectrum?


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 5, 2010)

One more:

Are you trying to say that it's a lack of red light spectrum that induces flowering?


----------



## anomolies (Aug 5, 2010)

I think OP may be on to something but without correct testing no one will ever know.

my belief is that the plant flowers because each day it records the amount of light it receives in the pigments and compares it to the previous day. When that amount of light starts to decrease it will flower regardless of hours of dark.
This is just a hypothesis and I haven't setup a room to test it yet.

But I never thought about spectrums, just total light.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

anomolies said:


> I think OP may be on to something but without correct testing no one will ever know.
> 
> my belief is that the plant flowers because each day it records the amount of light it receives in the pigments and compares it to the previous day. When that amount of light starts to decrease it will flower regardless of hours of dark.
> This is just a hypothesis and I haven't setup a room to test it yet.
> ...


Yeah, this is kinda my thing. The claims seem to indirectly refute things I have read from top notch sources, however indirectly, so it's really hard to draw a conclusion. This is why in the absence of real scientific testing, I keep asking for some sort of source which might lead to logic that would extend to what we are all doing on this site. All I continue to hear are arguments which don't jive with what I know to be true, and testing using incredibly flawed methodology. I'll go take a look at your new post, perhaps you will address some of these questions using real science...


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> One more:
> 
> Are you trying to say that it's a lack of red light spectrum that induces flowering?


This is precisely what he is trying to say. Basically, boiled down, he is saying that you can provide as much light in any spectrum lower than 600nm and will induce flowering as well as increase the productivity of the plant by providing it all this extra light when normally it would be dark. Basically that he's discovered the secret to improving flowering that no one who has grown has ever written about or disseminated.

to boil it down using Mel Frank's and Ed Rosenthal's explanation of what causes flowering, the hormone which triggers flowering is ONLY degraded by light with a longer wavelength than ~620nm.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

gobbly said:


> This is precisely what he is trying to say. Basically, boiled down, he is saying that you can provide as much light in any spectrum lower than 600nm and will induce flowering as well as increase the productivity of the plant by providing it all this extra light when normally it would be dark. Basically that he's discovered the secret to improving flowering that no one who has grown has ever written about or disseminated.
> 
> to boil it down using Mel Frank's and Ed Rosenthal's explanation of what causes flowering, the hormone which triggers flowering is ONLY degraded by light with a longer wavelength than ~620nm.


thank thank you thank finaly some one who understands my logic! yes the plant measure the light from yesterday and when it starts to get less light it flowers.but its the red that it measures.not the other spectrums i know this for a fact! because on my plants when I use a blue spectrum on them only when the lights are off,I can still make them flower.is that not light?why do they think its dark and flower anway?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> One more:
> 
> Are you trying to say that it's a lack of red light spectrum that induces flowering?


yes that is what im saying it measure the red spectrum and no other i have proof


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> One more:
> 
> Are you trying to say that it's a lack of red light spectrum that induces flowering?


 yes that is how they measure time i have proof


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

gobbly said:


> Yeah, this is kinda my thing. The claims seem to indirectly refute things I have read from top notch sources, however indirectly, so it's really hard to draw a conclusion. This is why in the absence of real scientific testing, I keep asking for some sort of source which might lead to logic that would extend to what we are all doing on this site. All I continue to hear are arguments which don't jive with what I know to be true, and testing using incredibly flawed methodology. I'll go take a look at your new post, perhaps you will address some of these questions using real science...


 again I have proof of this I have done it three times and got the same results each time.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> thank thank you thank finaly some one who understands my logic! yes the plant measure the light from yesterday and when it starts to get less light it flowers.but its the red that it measures. not the other spectrums i know this for a fact! because on my plants when I use a blue spectrum on them only when the lights are off,I can still make them flower.is that not light?why do they think its dark and flower anway?


Ok, we need proof then. The only Only ONLY thing you have is words coming out of your mouth.

A blacklight is not the 'blue' spectrum... Do you ever wonder why they make 2 types of grow lights. HPS and MH. One for veg and one of flower.
A HPS is more of the red end of the spectrum
A MH is more of the blue end of the spectrum

Why don't you try your expirament with the REALY blue spectrum. Where a plant can use the light. 

I've already said this: 
THE REASON YOU CAN MAKE THEM FLOWER WITH A BLACKLIGHT ON DURING THE 'DARK' PERIOD IS BECAUSE THE BLACKLIGHT PUTS OUT NO USEABLE LIGHT FOR THE PLANT! JUST LIKE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT WITH THE GREEN LIGHT!



ricardezra said:


> no marijuana does not use green spectrum that is why when lights are off you can use a green light and it wont effect the flower they are not harmed!


EXACTLY EXACTLY EXACTLY THE SAME AS A BLACKLIGHT. MARIJUANA DOES NOT USE THAT 'SPECTRUM' OF LIGHT.....


Here, go ckeck out this site (>>> http://www.kbcarstuff.com/HID-Kelvin-Temperature-FAQ-s/211.htm <<<) and read that small little paragraph. 
I'll copy and paste the important part right under this.

"*HID COLOR TEMPERATURE FAQ (Kelvin Rating)*

Color Temperature is a measurement in Degrees Kelvin that indicates the hue of a specific type of light source. Many people believe the misconception that colour temperature is a rating of the brightness of the bulb or HID kit. This belief is completely false. The reality of the matter is that the higher the colour temperature, the less use able light output you will obtain. *A perfect example would be a black light. This light has a colour temperature of approx 12,000k and has almost no useable light or lumens output.*"



A blacklight has a color temperature of 12,000 K..... Tell me, where would your blacklight fit on this chart?????

Unless you can show us PROOF instead of just word of mouth, this thread needs to be closed. You keep saying you have proof, yet nobody's seen anything of the sort. No more mis-informations needs to be running around. There's enough of that already.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 5, 2010)

Then how come seasonal flowering plants grown under only blue light (vegging) their whole life, do not flower until they get 12 hours of darkness? By your reasoning, this would tell them they are left in total (time telling) darkness. They are having an extreme lack of red light, yet do not flower. If lack of red light causes plants to flower, what's going on here?

If the blue light was just as safe, why don't you use them during the dark period instead of the black light? Of the same wattage, I guarantee that any blue spectrum bulb is going to put out way more lumens (likely enough to affect flowering, hint. hint. that's the key) than a thickly coated black light bulb. 

It would only add further proof to your hypothesis. If you do things like this, you need to do the exact same thing to another plant, but without the extra light on in the darkness for a control. Ideally, you'd want to use clones from all the same mother, and the whole experiment in one cab or room with a light dividing wall (with no light leaks), and as near to the same temp., humidity, etc... All of that's really only necessary though, only if you want to be positive of your results and have a sound experiment that others can duplicate to prove your hypothesis, and have it accepted as a theory. It's not necessary for the purposes of fantasy, magic, voodoo, make-believe, or old wive's tales, though.

Proving that your plants can handle a weak black light during the dark period without receiving enough stress to go asexual, does not prove that red light is the only light that tells a plant when to flower. It may offer very little support to it, but to me all it says is that your plants were healthy and of hardy enough genetics, to handle a little light pollution like all plants are ideally supposed to be able to do.

Hell, by your theory, people could build greenhouses with red filtering sections or rooms and trick plants into harvesting year round, while staying in the sun.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Ok, we need proof then. The only Only ONLY thing you have is words coming out of your mouth.
> 
> A blacklight is not the 'blue' spectrum... Do you ever wonder why they make 2 types of grow lights. HPS and MH. One for veg and one of flower.
> A HPS is more of the red end of the spectrum
> ...


dude your really not getting what im saying at all.im not saying you need the blacklight too flower you dont need it at all.what im saying if you have a strain that takes 9 weeks two flower.well if you can make the plant photosynthesis and it still think its dark,it will do what it does at night and still photosynthesis as well cutting flower time to 5 to six weeks.now wont that be helpfull?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> Then how come seasonal flowering plants grown under only blue light (vegging) their whole life, do not flower until they get 12 hours of darkness? By your reasoning, this would tell them they are left in total (time telling) darkness. They are having an extreme lack of red light, yet do not flower. If lack of red light causes plants to flower, what's going on here?
> 
> If the blue light was just as safe, why don't you use them during the dark period instead of the black light? Of the same wattage, I guarantee that any blue spectrum bulb is going to put out way more lumens (likely enough to affect flowering, hint. hint. that's the key) than a thickly coated black light bulb.
> 
> ...


 the blue lghts your talking about are not all the way blue.you have to use a very strong blue like a blacklight. you have us a bulb that exactly the color it says it is, not a blue tinted softwhite that plant growers use


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> Proving that your plants can handle a weak black light during the dark period without receiving enough stress to go asexual, does not prove that red light is the only light that tells a plant when to flower.


EXACTLY! and thankyou!



ricardezra said:


> dude your really not getting what im saying at all.im not saying you need the blacklight too flower you dont need it at all.what im saying if you have a strain that takes 9 weeks two flower.well if you can make the plant photosynthesis and it still think its dark,it will do what it does at night and still photosynthesis as well cutting flower time to 5 to six weeks.now wont that be helpfull?


But the plant is not photosynthesising when it's dark. Because it CAN'T USE THE SPECTRUM OF A BLACKLIGHT! Your wasting electricity. And your plant will not finish any faster. I don't think you read a single thing I posted..... Did you even look at the chart? Where's your light on there?
I was just trying to help, and show you your waisting your time. As many others have. As well as stop this mis-information from getting spread around. But you are to ignorant. I'm done. Good luck.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> But the plant is not photosynthesising when it's dark. Because it CAN'T USE THE SPECTRUM OF A BLACKLIGHT! Your wasting electricity. And your plant will not finish any faster. I don't think you read a single thing I posted..... Did you even look at the chart? Where's your light on there?
> I was just trying to help, and show you your waisting your time. As many others have. As well as stop this mis-information from getting spread around. But you are to ignorant. I'm done. Good luck.


I dont care what the chart says lol.people need too stop that and be open to new ideas.I remember on one of my first grows before i knew about ph,i was growing 10 plants and my soil was not right, i got all 10 males no bull, well now I know to check ph close LOL. but wait,what about xx xy cromo,you have a 50/50 shot at get females you cant induce males or females.well thats a lie dont believe evrything you read until you see it yourself.


----------



## sappytreetree (Aug 5, 2010)

Well ive been reading the thread and good stuff guys good stuff ... below is a brush up on short day plants the flower cause of darkness not because the lights red other wise you just put a red light on plants shine it 24 hours a day and there would flower 

Short-day plants flower when the night is longer than a critical length. They cannot flower under long days or if a pulse of artificial light is shone on the plant for several minutes during the middle of the night; they require a consolidated period of darkness before floral development can begin. Natural nighttime light, such as moonlight or lightning, is not of sufficient brightness or duration to interrupt flowering.
In general, short-day (i.e. long-night) plants flower as days grow shorter (and nights grow longer) after 21 June in the Northern Hemisphere, which is during summer or fall. The length of the dark period required to induce flowering differs among species and varieties of a species.
Photoperiod affects flowering when the shoot is induced to produce floral buds instead of leaves and lateral buds. Note that some species must pass through a "juvenile" period during which they cannot be induced to flower&#8212;common cocklebur is an example of a plant species with a remarkably short period of juvenility and plants can be induced to flower when quite small.
Some short-day obligate plants are:


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

sappytreetree said:


> Well ive been reading the thread and good stuff guys good stuff ... below is a brush up on short day plants the flower cause of darkness not because the lights red other wise you just put a red light on plants shine it 24 hours a day and there would flower
> 
> Short-day plants flower when the night is longer than a critical length. They cannot flower under long days or if a pulse of artificial light is shone on the plant for several minutes during the middle of the night; they require a consolidated period of darkness before floral development can begin. Natural nighttime light, such as moonlight or lightning, is not of sufficient brightness or duration to interrupt flowering.
> In general, short-day (i.e. long-night) plants flower as days grow shorter (and nights grow longer) after 21 June in the Northern Hemisphere, which is during summer or fall. The length of the dark period required to induce flowering differs among species and varieties of a species.
> ...


 your right about that,but some people say the glass is halfway full. well I say the glass is halfway empty.I have done research through trail and error.i did not always have a computer when I was growing.anyway people say darkness makes plants flower they are right right right. but how does it measure this?it measure it by light it gets compared to darkness,who can argue.well if that is true,well then what spectrum is it? there is no freaking chart for that.you just have to try and see.from what i gathered from my mistakes and study its the red spectrum only that reads and miss when its dark.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> dude your really not getting what im saying at all.im not saying you need the blacklight too flower you dont need it at all.what im saying if you have a strain that takes 9 weeks two flower.well if you can make the plant photosynthesis and it still think its dark,it will do what it does at night and still photosynthesis as well cutting flower time to 5 to six weeks.now wont that be helpfull?


Come on, seriously...Now your claim is that using your black light at night time cuts three to four weeks off your flowering time? Sure it would be helpful, but its not going to happen. Wouldn't it be helpful if I could fill my grow room with dreams and have them cut my flower period down to 4 days? If you have done your research and experimenting as you say, then you should be able to show all of us Einsteins your positive, repeatable results along with a control group that didn't receive the discotheque treatment at night to show how much of an improvement it makes.
Why would you expect anyone to take your claims at face value? Why would you be so stubborn and proud with so little practical experience or theory under your belt? It's only going to bite you in the ass. Growing plants for consumption isn't something new to our species and one person spewing information he pulled out of the air isn't going to change sound growing practice.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> Come on, seriously...Now your claim is that using your black light at night time cuts three to four weeks off your flowering time? Sure it would be helpful, but its not going to happen. Wouldn't it be helpful if I could fill my grow room with dreams and have them cut my flower period down to 4 days? If you have done your research and experimenting as you say, then you should be able to show all of us Einsteins your positive, repeatable results along with a control group that didn't receive the discotheque treatment at night to show how much of an improvement it makes.
> Why would you expect anyone to take your claims at face value? Why would you be so stubborn and proud with so little practical experience or theory under your belt? It's only going to bite you in the ass. Growing plants for consumption isn't something new to our species and one person spewing information he pulled out of the air isn't going to change sound growing practice.


until you try it and see for yourself please leave me alone. i have done this i have proof what do you have?nothing but hot air.when you try my theory then you can talk if not stfu


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> until you try it and see for yourself please leave me alone. i have done this i have proof what do you have?nothing but hot air.when you try my theory then you can talk if not stfu


and why do i need a control we all know plants grow with hid or cfl.has anyone experimented with shinning different spectrums when the lights are off?ooooooooh well i have with plenty off trial and error i say 3 grows because they are my most successful grows with my theory


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait before I leave for good, can you please, post a pic of your plant that "finished" in 5-6 weeks (6 weeks is 42 days BTW. I am growing 'Top 44', and it doesn't even finish that fast, FYI) Along with info of your grow and grow room aswell?

Soil or Hydro?
What medium?
Nutrients?
Feeding Schedual?
Temperature?
Humidity?
Lighting?
Growing Environment?
Amount of space?
Amount of time vegged/flowered? and total harvest weight from said plant? (really the only 2 I care about)

I ask this. Because I want to see what your "finished" plant that you harvested after 6 weeks looks like.

And THEN, I wat to post the very first plant I ever grew that finished in 68 days so we can see how your "finished" plant, looks compared to my "finished" plant.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> and why do i need a control we all know plants grow with hid or cfl.has anyone experimented with shinning different spectrums when the lights are off?ooooooooh well i have with plenty off trial and error i say 3 grows because they are my most successful grows with my theory


You don't have proof. If you did, why wouldn't you have provided it to shut us all up. You need a control to show that 2 clones grown in the exact same conditions, at the same time, will have quantifiable differences when only one is exposed to black light for the 12 hours of darkness. The black light has to be the ONLY difference between the two. Without the proof you're just a street corner preacher, shouting words out for whoever will listen. 

When people disagree with you is it standard practice to tell them to leave you alone and stfu? I guess I'll have to agree with everyone else who thinks you might be a little young to even be on this site.


----------



## anomolies (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> until you try it and see for yourself please leave me alone. i have done this i have proof what do you have?nothing but hot air.when you try my theory then you can talk if not stfu


I really want to believe you but where the hell is your proof? I don't see it on page one. 
Have you tried it without a blacklight and see if it makes any difference? If so, take side by side pictures and show us the proof.

We keep telling you to do one room with blacklight, and one room with no blacklight, and show us the result. You should have done this before you even posted on here, otherwise you have NOTHING to show us. 
Would you believe if Jesus could perform miracles if he didn't show you?
Exactly, so why are you expecting people to believe you if you don't show proof?

It's like you're telling someone about a product you're trying to sell and how it's so great, but you refuse to show them how it works. You get what I mean?


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> thank thank you thank finaly some one who understands my logic! yes the plant measure the light from yesterday and when it starts to get less light it flowers.but its the red that it measures.not the other spectrums i know this for a fact! because on my plants when I use a blue spectrum on them only when the lights are off,I can still make them flower.is that not light?why do they think its dark and flower anway?


I've understood you for a while now, just disagree


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

anomolies said:


> I really want to believe you but where the hell is your proof? I don't see it on page one.
> Have you tried it without a blacklight and see if it makes any difference? If so, take side by side pictures and show us the proof.
> 
> We keep telling you to do one room with blacklight, and one room with no blacklight, and show us the result. You should have done this before you even posted on here, otherwise you have NOTHING to show us.
> ...


He has done none, at some points he says this has been his experience with 10 crops, elsewhere he says it was 3... I don't even think he has heard of the scientific process, let alone know how to follow it. All I get from this is that he, with severely limited experience, and a few days of disjointed research on subjects for which he lacks the foundation to understand, decided he knows better than the thousands of PHD students who have dedicated significant time into education and researching the subject, as well as perform rigorous, statistically significant, testing, which are written up in peer reviewed journals all over the place. It's theories (for which ample data and testing exist already, disagreeing with him) that he's masquerading as fact.

He's all over the place though, all my comments are 100% about his claim that our plants will be triggered to flower in the absence of red spectrum regardless of other spectral intensities.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy macaroni!

Fred Durst would be proud, ricardezra. (just keep trollin, trollin, trollin...)

You're the man. The (black) light in the age of darkness. 

Forgive us for our follies. 

We don't deserve answers to our meek, insignificant questions.

ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY LIGHT LORD!!!!

In His name, it must be the red. Amen.

He who cannot typeth a complete, comprehensible sentence hath shown us the way! Hail to him with science that need not be explaineth!
For it is great, and ezra is in his name. Ramen.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 6, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Would you believe if Jesus could perform miracles if he didn't show you?
> Exactly, so why are you expecting people to believe you if you don't show proof?
> 
> It's like you're telling someone about a product you're trying to sell and how it's so great, but you refuse to show them how it works. You get what I mean?


THANKYOU EXACTLY!



Alarm Clock said:


> Holy macaroni!
> 
> Fred Durst would be proud, ricardezra. (just keep trollin, trollin, trollin...)
> 
> ...


And this shit made me laugh my ass off! Rep to tha both of ya's!


----------

